# Okie Rod Building Tools



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried a power wrapper from this manufacturer? The ebay reviews seem pretty good and I am a relocated Okie so I thought I might give them a chance for the price.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

they just became a sponser on rodbuilding.org, and have been given some ok reviews


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I used to own one of their rod dryers. The upright was held to the base with one screw. This was on the motor upright and the rod support up right. I couldn't get it to hold the rod without having to clamp the rod support to the table. The base on the rod support is so small, it is not stable. Only one screw on the motor upright, I had to clamp that to the table, using the clamp to make sure the motor didn't rotate. I used it twice before the screws that held the upright to the base started to back out. It didn't take long for me to throw all that plastic out, and recycle the motor and "chuck" into an epoxy mixer. Seeing the problems that I had with that dryer, I do not anticipate using their products again. You get what you pay for. If you use them, I hope you have better luck.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.okierodbuildingtools.com


----------

